
Show HN: The Snap Programming Language - gallna
https://github.com/snapscript/snap
======
gallna
Snap is a tiny optionally typed object oriented language with first class
functions and coroutines. The interpreter targets the JVM including Android
variants such as ART and Dalvik.

------
TheAsprngHacker
You might want to rename your programming language - when I saw this on the
Show HN listing, I thought it was the educational programming language Snap!:
[https://snap.berkeley.edu](https://snap.berkeley.edu) /
[https://github.com/jmoenig/Snap](https://github.com/jmoenig/Snap).

~~~
gallna
Thanks, I noticed this a while back and I have been intending to rename it ..
writing a language/interpreter is the easy part, coming up with a name is the
tricky bit ... suggestions welcome.

------
dgarud
Its pretty cool to have your own language + source code of games like mario!
Is there a page where you compare language features - i.e what motivated you
to create your own? Also, what is your team size and how long you all are
behind this?

~~~
gallna
Thanks, its just me working on it as a hobby, there is no team. The reason I
did this was part of a bigger project, writing Android games some of which I
released. It gives a much nicer development experience.. i.e no emulators and
no need for building and dexing. You simply update the source and press go :)

------
shiveringking
I love your debugger/IDE and the detail that your readme goes into!

